# Apply "lotion" to wa-handle?



## glestain (May 26, 2014)

Is it true that you need to apply "lotion" to original wa-handle, to prevent it from crack? If yes, what to use?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 26, 2014)

No, a wa-handle will not crack if it is not treated with a "lotion", but many of us like to apply mineral oil or a mixture of mineral oil and beeswax to provide a bit of water repellency.


----------



## JBroida (May 26, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> No, a wa-handle will not crack if it is not treated with a "lotion", but many of us like to apply mineral oil or a mixture of mineral oil and beeswax to provide a bit of water repellency.



They can crack if the wood gets too dry


----------



## Matus (May 26, 2014)

The name for the mix of bee's wax and mineral oil is "board butter" since it is also used on cutting boards.


----------



## glestain (May 26, 2014)

What if the knife just keep in storage without use?
What do you use? Same as for the cutting board?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 26, 2014)

JBroida said:


> They can crack if the wood gets too dry



Thanks, Jon. I wasn't aware it could crack just from being dry.


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 10, 2015)

Where can you buy butter board


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 10, 2015)

Board butter meant I


----------



## glestain (Jan 10, 2015)

Boardsmith


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 10, 2015)

board butter is the best to protect from all types of stains or uncleanliness of the traditional Japanese handles? if so I think I need to do this, I neglect mine TOTALLY and should PROTECT them


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 10, 2015)

Ucmd said:


> Where can you buy butter board



Dave has some left:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Handlewax-Sale?p=336833&viewfull=1#post336833


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 10, 2015)

nobody uses tung oil?


----------



## Brett_M (Jan 10, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> nobody uses tung oil?



I put tung oil on everything.


----------



## daveb (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think tung oil is "food safe". May not be a consideration for most home cooks but I stick with food safe mineral oil and products based on it.

I've used the "butter" products from both Dave and David and have been happy with both. I've also needed it "right now" and have used Boos Butter from local culinary stores. It does well.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 10, 2015)

You can also get board butter (or something similar) from places like Home Depot.


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 10, 2015)

daveb said:


> I don't think tung oil is "food safe".



I was researching this a while ago and I read tung oil was food safe. I'm not sure how reputable the source was I'll try find it again. I also Believe a few handle makers here use tung oil as far as I'm aware.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jan 10, 2015)

My personal favorite mix:
equal parts beeswax and tsubaki oil, heat on low to mix and store indefinitely, good for sayas too and super food safe. I don't like using mineral oil, flitz, etc anything potentially caustic on my cutlery.


----------



## Brett_M (Jan 10, 2015)

daveb said:


> I don't think tung oil is "food safe". May not be a consideration for most home cooks but I stick with food safe mineral oil and products based on it.



Tung oil is food safe, and has been used for centuries for kitchen items.

Here is the catch though, some products sold as "tung oil" also contain other stuff, like driers and solvents to facilitate the application or give some sheen. These are often not considered food safe. For anything in contact with food, I'd buy 100% pure tung oil. I get mine from Lee Valley, great stuff.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 10, 2015)

I use home made board butter. Wax and Miniral oil mix. Apply about 4 times a year.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Jan 11, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> I don't like using mineral oil, flitz, etc anything potentially caustic on my cutlery.



USP grade mineral oil is sold as an oral laxative. Are you asserting that it is caustic?




Brett_M said:


> Here is the catch though, some products sold as "tung oil" also contain other stuff, like driers and solvents to facilitate the application or give some sheen. These are often not considered food safe.



I have heard this as well. I believe some "tung oil" doesn't even contain tung oil; it's entirely synthetic.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 11, 2015)

i use mineral oil since it has no fragrance, stable and food safe. Sometimes I just apply a bit of camellia oil when i oil the knife. 

my favorite mix is:
1/3 mineral oil
1/3 beewax
1/3 coconut oil 

I use them a lot in my woodworking projects, add a bit of vitamin E for my mother-in-law during winter


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 11, 2015)

Just good old mineral oil does the trick for me.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 11, 2015)

I recently accidentally got KY jelly on my knife handle, and I think it turned out pretty slick.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 11, 2015)

XooMG said:


> I recently accidentally got KY jelly on my knife handle, and I think it turned out pretty slick.


 Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 11, 2015)

daveb said:


> I don't think tung oil is "food safe". May not be a consideration for most home cooks but I stick with food safe mineral oil and products based on it.
> 
> I've used the "butter" products from both Dave and David and have been happy with both. I've also needed it "right now" and have used Boos Butter from local culinary stores. It does well.





Brett_M said:


> Tung oil is food safe, and has been used for centuries for kitchen items.
> 
> Here is the catch though, some products sold as "tung oil" also contain other stuff, like driers and solvents to facilitate the application or give some sheen. These are often not considered food safe. For anything in contact with food, I'd buy 100% pure tung oil. I get mine from Lee Valley, great stuff.



Tung oil in it's wet state i'm not sure how food safe it is but the thing with the kind i use is: it hardens after a couple of hours up to 24 hours and that makes it as food safe as any micarta, stabilized wood or any plastic handle. suitable for any non treated wood to make it more hard wearing and non-absorbing

I've been using that beeswax stuf also but it wears of to quick in my opinion


----------



## menzaremba (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting. You don't find that the coconut oil goes rancid?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 12, 2015)

not for a really really long time and its naturally antibacterial. It is passed to me by a fellow woodworker here and I found it particular good for oil paste.


----------



## salmonkiller (Jan 19, 2015)

I use mineral oil or Froglube.


----------

